# Graphics card suggestion



## slashragnarok (Feb 9, 2015)

In a previous thread I addressed the issue of my Sapphire HD 7870 dying. Now I need your valuable suggestion in deciding which GC to buy. My budget is 15k. I am based in Kolkata. My PSU is Corsair TX850 V2. I want to play games at 1920x1080 at the moment but am open to suggestions for the next higher resolution to be on the safer side. My other PC specs are listed in my sig.

Thanks


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 9, 2015)

Take a look at nvidia gtx 960 which is the prefect full hd card. During testing it gave 60fps in all the games. The price is a bit on upper side Rs17-18k but well worth it. Also, it would come down in1-2 months if you can wait.

Secondly, if you want to buy now then a amd r9 270x would serve your needs in your budget. Or consider a used r9 280x that would be on par or better than gtx 960 in raw gaming performace.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'd get the R9 280 instead of 960. In 15k you can get AsusR9 270X DC 2 TOP 2GB DDR5.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2015)

slashragnarok said:


> In a previous thread I addressed the issue of my Sapphire HD 7870 dying. Now I need your valuable suggestion in deciding which GC to buy. My budget is 15k. I am based in Kolkata. My PSU is Corsair TX850 V2. I want to play games at 1920x1080 at the moment but am open to suggestions for the next higher resolution to be on the safer side. My other PC specs are listed in my sig.
> 
> Thanks



bhai, while you are researching the market for gpus, can you see whats the cost of the 960 in Chandni?? if you can, get quotes from MD, Vedanta, and any other shops that you prefer..

i may pick it up when i visit kolkata in a month or so..


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 10, 2015)

ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 960 2GB DDR5 (GTX 960 2G5D - ZT-90301-10M - 816264015595 )

i guess this is the lowest till now. Pretty cool deal IMO.


GTX 960 is on par with R9-285 not R9-280.


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 12, 2015)

In March 2014,  the 750ti card was also prices at Rs 18k. Now its hovering @10k.Nvidia and their overpriced cards.....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 960 2GB DDR5 (GTX 960 2G5D - ZT-90301-10M - 816264015595 )
> 
> i guess this is the lowest till now. Pretty cool deal IMO.
> GTX 960 is on par with R9-285 not R9-280.



What is the use in comparing GTX960 with R9-285 as their Bus width are different. 128bit vs. 256bit


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 12, 2015)

bssunil said:


> What is the use in comparing GTX960 with R9-285 as their Bus width are different. 128bit vs. 256bit


That's doesn't make much difference if you game at 1080p because of the compression tech used by the green team. The problems arises with multi monitor setup and 4k gaming.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 12, 2015)

bssunil said:


> What is the use in comparing GTX960 with R9-285 as their Bus width are different. 128bit vs. 256bit



Argument doesnt make sense, that way there can be no comparison between any of the cards from each camp then. Which is not how it works. R9 290X has a 512bit memory bus, GTX 970 has 256 bit bus width and still bit faster in some games and is a performance rival.


----------



## slashragnarok (Feb 12, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> bhai, while you are researching the market for gpus, can you see whats the cost of the 960 in Chandni?? if you can, get quotes from MD, Vedanta, and any other shops that you prefer..
> 
> i may pick it up when i visit kolkata in a month or so..



960 is available in MD only. Vedanta and Eastern Logica can procure it on order. MD quoted 17k+ for 960. 960 AMP is 18 something k + tax. Some other prices I picked up are R9 270 X Dual X - 13700+ (MD) R9 280 X Vapor X - 20700+ (Vedanta) 20800+ (MD). MD (Palash) said he can negotiate.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2015)

slashragnarok said:


> 960 is available in MD only. Vedanta and Eastern Logica can procure it on order. MD quoted 17k+ for 960. 960 AMP is 18 something k + tax. Some other prices I picked up are R9 270 X Dual X - 13700+ (MD) R9 280 X Vapor X - 20700+ (Vedanta) 20800+ (MD). MD (Palash) said he can negotiate.



Dhonyobaad! 

The cards at MD, Zotac, right??

17k+ for 960, including taxes??


----------



## slashragnarok (Feb 13, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Dhonyobaad!
> 
> The cards at MD, Zotac, right??
> 
> 17k+ for 960, including taxes??



Yes ZOTAC with a 5 year warranty I think. 17k+ means 17k + tax (5% I think).


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2015)

slashragnarok said:


> Yes ZOTAC with a 5 year warranty I think. 17k+ means 17k + tax (5% I think).



Good deal IMO, as i refered earlier, thats the ZOTAC Vanilla one. But as we know one can overclock the f#k outta this card, so bascially a 19K card which can push pixes hard at 1080p without breaking a sweat, just have to be careful with AA though, but with MFAA its easier now, I tested MFAA with some games recently..its a good job done.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 13, 2015)

^How's the performance of the gtx 960 when its not OC'd?Is it capable of running games at 1080p smoothly at its default clock speed?


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 16, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> ^How's the performance of the gtx 960 when its not OC'd?Is it capable of running games at 1080p smoothly at its default clock speed?



You will have to summon a few loyal partners of yours to mad search a true vanilla on that 960 in market. All, yes ALL board partners have their cards on gallery with boosted clocks in both memory and shader. Which is good enough for 1080p gaming. Further OC'ing it is the fun side of it. I dont think the Nvidia card with all default clock speeds will be easy to find.

Look it up.
Nvidia GeForce GTX 960: Maxwell In The Middle


----------

